# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  SE COMPRA MARACUYA INDUSTRIAL VOLUMEN

## AMERICANCALIX

Atencion 
Agricultores ,asociaciones ,etc
ESTAMOS INICIANDO OPERACIONES DE COMPRA DE MARACUYA INDUSTRIAL 
COMPRAMOS GRANDES VOLUMENES 
Enviar sus volumen y precios al correo  lennin.calixtro.pe@gmail.com 
Atte 
Lennin CalixtroTemas similares: COMPRA DE MARACUYA INDUSTRIAL Compramos maracuyá por volumen para abastecer importantes empresas nacionales de pulpa Compra de maracuya Artículo: Producción de harina industrial crecería 3% en volumen durante el 2010 Compra de maracuya

----------


## INCOLCSAC

Buenas noches. 
Somos una empresa Peruana que viene distribuyendo y Exportando lo mejor de la selva: "Coco Rallado" nuestra fábrica está ubicado en el Distrito de Pucacaca, a 45 minutos de Tarapoto. 
La presentación es: Coco Rallado Largo, mediano y Fino. Tenemos calidad de exportación y nuestra fábrica puede producir un promedio de 50 toneladas al mes. Tanto las plantaciones como el procedimiento es natural. 
Alex Ramírez
Gerente Comercial www.incolcsac.com ventas@incolcsac.com
WhatsApp: 051 960682853

----------


## JUAN LUIS FRUIT

BUENOS DIAS, SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PRODUCTORA DE MARACUYA ORGANICA, CONTAMOS CON TECNOLOGÍA A GOTEO,
CUALQUIER CONSULTA O INFORMACION POR FAVOR AL CORREO O AL NUMERO SIGUIENTE 
GRACIAS.
CORREO: JUANLUISHUERTAGONZALES@GMAIL.COM
TELEFONO: 930710027

----------


## Corpotation Noubi Sac

pedidos ventas@noubisac.com
WhatsApp +51 949929840 http://noubisac.com/es/
venta Maca, Quinua, Kiwicha, cañihua, uchuva, aguaymanto, Maíz, paccho o maíz chulpi ,Sorgo, Fríjol frejol Peruano, Garbanzo, Trigo, cebada, mani, Poroto Mung, Frijol castilla, pallar, carapulcra, papaseca molida, haba, lentejas, lenteja, piojas lentejas, serrana, arveja,alverja verde partida, tarwi, chocho, tauri, tarhui, bayo, panamito, zarandaja chileno, bocona, Maiz Mote, Mote de maiz, trigo mote, shambar, arroz de cebada, arroz, moron, caraota, aji paprika, Tara, Spiny Holdback, Taya, Dividivi de los Andes, Entre Otros  
buy and sell Quinoa, Amaranth, cañihua, Maize, corn, Sorghum, Beans Peruvian, Chickpea, canary beans, Wheat Grain Buckwheat,barley, mani, Mung bean, Cowpea, Lima bean, habas, lentil, pea, tarwi cunt tauri tarhui, papaseca,carapulcra,bayo bean, panamito bean, bean trifles Chilean or bocona, Maiz Mote mote corn, mote wheat, shambar wheat, barley rice moron, paprika pepper, Tare Spiny Holdback Taya Dividivi de los Andes, others    
Corporación Noubi Sac   http://noubisac.com https://www.facebook.com/noubisac.corporation https://twitter.com/#!/NOUBISAC http://noubisac.com/Products.pdf
WhatsApp +51 949929840  
Felipe Pardo y Aliaga 280 Urb. Palermo Trujillo Peru
Trujillo 13006
Perú https://goo.gl/maps/2CYSXKXEYux  
Noubi | Perú www.noubi.pe
Importación, Producción, Exportación y Comercialización de Productos Agrícolas  
Maca
Quinua 
Kiwicha
cañihua
uchuva
aguaymanto
Maiz
paccho
maiz chulpi
Sorgo
Frijol
frejol
Garbanzo
Trigo
cebada
mani
Poroto Mung
Frijol castilla
pallar
carapulcra
papaseca molida
haba
lentejas
lenteja serrana
arveja
alverja verde partida
tarwi
chocho
tauri
tarhui
bayo
panamito
zarandaja
frejol chileno
bocona
Maiz Mote
Mote de maiz
trigo mote
shambar
arroz de cebada
arroz
moron
caraota
aji paprika
Tara
Spiny 
Holdback
Taya

----------

